# Internetgeschwindigkeit im Netzwerk drosseln



## Elmo (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich gehe über einen WLan Rooter ins Internet genauso wie ein weiterer PC hier im Haus. Nun haben wir nicht den besten Wlan rooter. Irgendsoeinen Belkin... ich würde gerne die Internetverbindung für den PC drosseln, also für den anderen. Mit welchem Programm lässt sich dies realisieren?

Danke euch schonmal.


----------



## chmee (1. Januar 2009)

Ist auch der zweite Rechner per WLAN unterwegs ? Das Einfachste wäre, Du stellst die WLAN-Geschwindigkeit in den Treiber-Einstellungen runter, also zB auf 11MBit. Nur frage ich mich, wozu das sein soll. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass Du (zB in einer WG ) für Deine Zwecke mehr Ressourcen zugestanden bekommen möchtest als der liberale Router es tut.

mfg chmee


----------



## Elmo (1. Januar 2009)

Ich würde gerne die Bandbreite ändern können wenn ich sie für meine Arbeit benötige. Da ich der Zahlende bin, ist dies wohl mein Recht. Geht nicht um WG sondern lediglich um die eigenen Familienmitglieder. Der PC befindet sich ebenfalls mit W-Lan im Internet.


----------



## chmee (1. Januar 2009)

Na kein Thema. Aber über das oben Genannte wirst Du auch nicht viel ausrichten.. Man könnte am Rechner die Anzahl der gleichzeitigen Anfragen senken. Ansonsten müsstest Du schon auf ein anderes Exemplar ausweichen, welches Prioritäten regelt, Bezeichnungen wären Datentransferregelung, Traffic-Shaping, Bandbreitenmanagement oder QoS. simple Geräte wie zB D-Link DGL-4100. 

**Gerade noch gefunden** Es gibt angeblich einen Dienst für Windows, den man dafür installieren kann : http://support.microsoft.com/kb/323437/de - Bitte aber selbst nach weiteren Infos suchen..

weitere Links:
http://www.xaranetblog.de/2006/09/11/wlan-router-mit-qos/
http://www.gschwarz.de/board/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=3757

mfg chmee


----------

